# Manchester architecture, culture and food meander - 12 May



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2018)

Spawning from the mundane thread, we might - if we can be arsed - sort out a wander round town to look at buildings, hunt for stray vultures and get some food.  

Shirl and mauvais might be up for it, but anyone else? 

Probably won't be for a wee while as we'll need time to get our act together as usual...


----------



## Shirl (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm definitely up for it. Well done for having such a brilliant idea chuck


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 23, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I'm definitely up for it. Well done for having such a brilliant idea chuck



We just need to get organised.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 23, 2018)

sounds interesting - with possible exception of the vultures bit.  

haven't been to manchester for a while.

might just possibly be interested but it's a long way from here...


----------



## Shirl (Feb 23, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We just need to get organised.


You can do it, I bet you're a good organiser


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 24, 2018)

We need to pick a date for this - or even just a month and then narrow it down from there. Any ideas?

For food, there is an ongoing thing at the old Mayfield depot every Saturday, but not sure if it takes a break for part of the year.  It's running at the moment anyway.

GRUB Food Fair

There are probably some food events going on during the warmer months, but the main food festival is in September.

There's also Mackie Mayor's thing on Swan Street - I've not been but it is supposed to OK.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We just need to get organised.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 24, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There's also Mackie Mayor's thing on Swan Street - I've not been but it is supposed to OK.


It's not bad but always busy and finding seating together is probably problematic for large groups.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 24, 2018)

mauvais said:


> It's not bad but always busy and finding seating together is probably problematic for large groups.



There's always the option of going to t'chippy.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 24, 2018)

Well lets have a month then. Probably not June as Hebden meet is in June and we don't want to overdo the meeting of urbs 
Are we looking at a weekend or a weekday? 
If we're having a Saturday how about May, July or September. Lots of people have holiday booked for July and August. I've not planned my summer holiday yet and it could well be in October  so what do you think?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 24, 2018)

May would be good - its usually a bit warmer the so coldophobes would be happy.  It'd have to be a weekend.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 25, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> May would be good - its usually a bit warmer the so coldophobes would be happy.  It'd have to be a weekend.


Right then, let's go for May


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 25, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Right then, let's go for May



How about the 5 May?  It's the bank holiday weekend I think.

eta - I've changed the thread title, but if the date isn't suitable I can update it.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 25, 2018)

It's gonna take more than a day to find some culture in Manchester 

Anyway that's me wedding anniversary weekend so I'll be in Sweden


----------



## Shirl (Feb 26, 2018)

That poll says it closes on the 24th of May, won't the culture tour have been and gone by then?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 26, 2018)

Shirl said:


> That poll says it closes on the 24th of May, won't the culture tour have been and gone by then?



I just picked a three month cut-off, so that the poll isn't open forever.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2018)

Barleybabes, can we do the 12th instead of the 5th?
Wolfie's mum and dad are coming North for the first time in donkey's years and they will be coming on the weekend of the 5th. I do  want to do the culture walk and I'll sulk if I have to miss it 



attention farmerbarleymow


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 1, 2018)

This sounds interesting, and makes me feel terrible about ignoring the mundane thread for several years now. I will try to make it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 1, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Barleybabes, can we do the 12th instead of the 5th?
> Wolfie's mum and dad are coming North for the first time in donkey's years and they will be coming on the weekend of the 5th. I do  want to do the culture walk and I'll sulk if I have to miss it
> 
> 
> ...



No problem. I can't change the thread title now - but 12th is fine with me. 



lazythursday said:


> This sounds interesting, and makes me feel terrible about ignoring the mundane thread for several years now. I will try to make it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 1, 2018)

I've just thought Shirl - I'm not expected to be the Pied Piper am I?  

I do have a hefty book about the architecture of Manchester, but it's been about 15 years since I read it.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've just thought Shirl - I'm not expected to be the Pied Piper am I?
> 
> I do have a hefty book about the architecture of Manchester, but it's been about 15 years since I read it.



Get your reading specs on chuck. I'll be asking intelligent questions about Manchester architecture 

Or, you can just make up the answers as I won't know any better


----------



## Celyn (Apr 1, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've just thought Shirl - I'm not expected to be the Pied Piper am I?
> 
> I do have a hefty book about the architecture of Manchester, but it's been about 15 years since I read it.



It has quite an impressive town hall, doesn't it? Come to think of it, that's probably about the only thing I know about Manchester, and that's only because I and a visiting friend rolled in from folk concert and pub one night and became quite engrossed in an Open University telly thing about it.    Oh, and Peterloo and Anthony Burgess and Coronation Street.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 1, 2018)

I think I have the same book as you farmerbarleymow and I have been to a couple of architecture walks in the past. But i can't really tell my Venetian inspired whatsit from your neo gothic thingy. Ancoats and then down the canal is perhaps my favourite mundane meander in the city centre.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2018)

Well, between farmerbarleymow and lazythursday I'm going to know lots about Manchester Architecture after our walk.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 1, 2018)

Celyn said:


> It has quite an impressive town hall, doesn't it? Come to think of it, that's probably about the only thing I know about Manchester, and that's only because I and a visiting friend rolled in from folk concert and pub one night and became quite engrossed in an Open University telly thing about it.    Oh, and Peterloo and Anthony Burgess and Coronation Street.



It's a magnificent town hall - in my view the best in the country (Leeds is a close runner up, slightly behind Rochdale). Sadly it's closed for a few years for some TLC, given it opened in the 1870s. 

There is an Anthony Burgess Foundation near Home.  I've never been so no idea what it is like.  The old Corrie set is now being demolished sadly - they should really have listed it given it was a national institution.  There is a Peterloo mini-demo thing each year in town - the campaign is for a statue I think (but can't really remember what was said when I went to the one last year).  We're getting the Pankhurst statue next year I think - the first statue of a woman in the city centre for 100 years - the miserable old bag Victoria statue was the last.  She really doesn't look very happy in statue form.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks to the passing mod who updated the thread title.


----------



## aqua (Apr 1, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Thanks to the passing mod who updated the thread title.


Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 28, 2018)

Only a couple of weeks away now - so who has dropped out?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 28, 2018)

i'm otherwise occupied that weekend


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 28, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'm otherwise occupied that weekend



I'll let you off given you live in the dreadful South.  

You have my pity.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## mauvais (Apr 28, 2018)

If I'm here - and I think so? - then I'm in for daytime activities.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 29, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There is an Anthony Burgess Foundation near Home.  I've never been so no idea what it is like...
> 
> ...There is a Peterloo mini-demo thing each year in town - the campaign is for a statue I think (but can't really remember what was said when I went to the one last year).


Burgess is a smallish venue with a cafe bar attached, they do literary events, spoken word, music. There's an archive/research area for the Burgess stuff. And downstairs there are some display cases and artefacts. 

Peterloo memorial gatherings are getting bigger and bigger every year, with groups doing walks from suburbs and further afield, from where protesters originated. Some big names turn up and give speeches/readings, like Maxine Peake and Christopher Ecclestone. No doubt there will be bigger attendance next year due to centenary and Mike Leigh film. A permanent memorial is in the works, not sure what form it's going to take, vaguely recall... hasn't Jeremy Deller or some other renowned artist got the commission, iirc?

There's a Facebook group for the Peterloo Memorial Campaign with more info.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 7, 2018)

Right, it is this Saturday so is this going ahead?  

The forecast looks fine.


----------



## Shirl (May 7, 2018)

I'm planning on being there


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 7, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I'm planning on being there



There'll be two of us at least.


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2018)

The forecast for tomorrow looks ok. Are we doing this farmerbarleymow?


----------



## mauvais (May 11, 2018)

I can't do the morning any more - basically just stick a couple of posts on if/as this goes ahead & I may very well come down & catch up with you.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2018)

Is this going ahead then?  

If it is can you post the itinerary Shirl as I've done bugger all to prepare for it.


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is this going ahead then?
> 
> If it is can you post the itinerary Shirl as I've done bugger all to prepare for it.


I just thought we'd look at a couple of nice buildings then go to the pub


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2018)

I'd be there around lunchtime and come home at teatime if we do it. If you're not fussed about doing it, that's ok


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I'd be there around lunchtime and come home at teatime if we do it. If you're not fussed about doing it, that's ok



Yeah, lets do it then.  I'll think of some buildings to drag you round, and we could have a wander down to Grub if you want something to eat.


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yeah, lets do it then.  I'll think of some buildings to drag you round, and we could have a wander down to Grub if you want something to eat.


Where do you want to meet up? I suppose we should meet outside an interesting building. One that's easy for me to find


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Where do you want to meet up? I suppose we should meet outside an interesting building. One that's easy for me to find



I'll wait outside the building with a pineapple on the chimney - it's dead easy to find.


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2018)

What time?


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Right, it is this Saturday so is this going ahead?
> 
> The forecast looks fine.
> 
> View attachment 134633


I'm pleased to see that this is now forecast at 16 degrees


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2018)

Shirl said:


> What time?



What time are you planning on heading in?  It's easy for me whatever time it is. 

Have you worked out where the pineapple chimney is yet?  I can collect you from Victoria if that is easier.


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2018)

I have figured out the address but my train gets in at 12.40pm so maybe it's best if you come to Victoria otherwise I may waste and hour trying to follow a dodgy map  I'll see you in front of the departures board


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I have figured out the address but my train gets in at 12.40pm so maybe it's best if you come to Victoria otherwise I may waste and hour trying to follow a dodgy map  I'll see you in front of the departures board



So where is the pineapple?  

I'll loiter at Victoria to collect you at 12:40.


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2018)

Binks building on Thomas Street


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Binks building on Thomas Street



Correct - it is atop the old Odd Bar on Thomas Street (since closed and opened as something else).   

Right - find the building with swastikas on - this is your next challenge for this evening.  

mauvais will remember spotting these the last time we were in town.


----------



## mauvais (May 11, 2018)

Indeed. Have I told you that I went on a Skyliner tour since I last recommended the idea? It's a very, very good experience - highly recommended. Plus follow her for all kinds of tidbits.

I'm looking less likely for tomorrow due to various commitments but not ruling it out yet.


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Correct - it is atop the old Odd Bar on Thomas Street (since closed and opened as something else).
> 
> Right - find the building with swastikas on - this is your next challenge for this evening.
> 
> mauvais will remember spotting these the last time we were in town.


Do you mean the Alliance Manchester Business school?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Do you mean the Alliance Manchester Business school?



No. 

(not to my knowledge at least)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

Still up for this Shirl?  There is a clear blue sky outside and it is 7°C at the moment.


----------



## Shirl (May 12, 2018)

Re swastika building
Nope then, you got me there. See you later


----------



## Shirl (May 12, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Still up for this Shirl?  There is a clear blue sky outside and it is 7°C at the moment.


Yep, I'll put my sun cream on


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

mauvais we're wandering round town if you are able to join us - I'll keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

You've missed a great day mauvais - Shirl's been barred from three pubs already for dancing on the tables.


----------



## Shirl (May 12, 2018)

It wasn't me who started the fight though. That was Barleybabes


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

Shirl said:


> It wasn't me who started the fight though. That was Barleybabes



It wasn't me who told that bloke he looked like a right cunt.


----------



## Shirl (May 12, 2018)

On the train home now. Pleased that we didn't get into too much trouble. We had lots of culture and a good time in the baking sunshine of Manchester.


----------



## mauvais (May 12, 2018)

Sorry I didn't make it out - swamped by all sorts of boring tasks today, having just bought a house. On the plus side: now I'm stuck here!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

Home now too - cheers for the day out Shirl, and remember I'll be a witness in your forthcoming trail for assault so you have to be nice to me. 

We covered 8 miles today.


----------

